# Terminal Velocity day at RAF Woodbridge �125



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

*Terminal Velocity day at RAF Woodbridge £125*

Cars running side by side, plenty of run off and I believe over 2 miles till braking area, Ill post link to the 911UK forum where it up in more detail for £125 compared to £400 for V max its a no brainer and toy get time tickets etc

http://911uk.com/viewtopic.php?t=109777

http://www.terminalvelocityuk.co.uk/about-us.html

I was booked in my 911 now taking GTR, should be a good day


----------

